# Siemens PG M5 (M6) aufrüsten mit einer M.2 SSD



## Step7Neuling (3 Juli 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich eine M.2 SSD in ein M5 bzw. M6 Siemens PG einbauen kann, bzw. Wo eigentlich?

Aktuell kann man ja einen M6 mit M.2 + Normale SSD bestellen...beim M5 weiß das nicht mehr genau.

Grüße 
N


----------



## centipede (4 Juli 2021)

M5 hat keinen Steckplatz dafür. 
Das M6 musst du aufschrauben damit du an den Steckplatz kommst.


----------



## Step7Neuling (15 Oktober 2021)

weiß jemand wo die Platte sitzt ? hat da jemand Bilder ? 
Geht es einfach das Laptop aufzuschrauben ?
Gibt es eine Beschränkung was die Größe (länge) der Festplatte betrifft?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2021)

Was steht denn im Handbuch?


----------



## centipede (15 Oktober 2021)

Die M2 sitzt auf dem Board, dazu muss die Tastatur runter.
Drei sw Schrauben an den Schnittstellen lösen, 4 Schrauben an den Griffen lockern, Festplatte raus, Akku raus und alle Schrauben unten am Boden raus.
Dann kannst das Tastaturmodul abheben, aber Vorsicht da gehen Flachkabel weg.


----------



## Step7Neuling (21 Oktober 2021)

aber ansonsten geht das einfach ? Wenn man aufpasst....muss man nicht mit Gewalt etwas machen ?!?!? Hebeln...etc.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2021)

Ist es jetzt ein M5 oder M6 PG?

Dort sitzt doch die Festplatte auf der Seite. Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch:

Gilt für M5 und M6:


----------



## centipede (21 Oktober 2021)

Eine M2.SSD ist innen verbaut, eine Sata SSD ist natürlich seitlich verbaut.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 November 2021)

Zur Info:

Siemens FAQ: M.2 NVME SSD im Field PG M6



> Hallo SIOS-Forum-Community.
> 
> *Seit wann ist die Option einer M.2 NVME SSD im Field PG M6 verfügbar?*
> 
> ...


----------

